# broken skid shoe stud/bolt



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

This is an older style 1132, with the L shaped skid shoes. There are 2 bolts on each side of the rear bucket that the skids shoes are secured to. This is a used machine and most of the bolts have rusted to beyond serviceability on the rear of the bucket. The other side of the bolt looks to be welded to a support plate on the inside of the bucket.

The bolts are probably hardened, so I don't think that drilling them out will be fun or easy. I am thinking that if I can grind off the welds, I can possibly knock the broken studs out of the bucket and if I am lucky, I can just replace them with a hex bolt and washer setup and be on my way.

Has anyone ever done something similar or have comments?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

oljm said:


> This is an older style 1132, with the L shaped skid shoes. There are 2 bolts on each side of the rear bucket that the skids shoes are secured to. This is a used machine and most of the bolts have rusted to beyond serviceability on the rear of the bucket. The other side of the bolt looks to be welded to a support plate on the inside of the bucket.
> 
> The bolts are probably hardened, so I don't think that drilling them out will be fun or easy. I am thinking that if I can grind off the welds, I can possibly knock the broken studs out of the bucket and if I am lucky, I can just replace them with a hex bolt and washer setup and be on my way.
> 
> Has anyone ever done something similar or have comments?


If shes an older blower take them off all together,,, they are a headache any way on the back of the buckets, get some skids to put on the front sides of the bucket,,,, holes should already be there and bolts will just screw into it,,,, when skids are on back of the buckets theres to much down force on the blower and can dig in sometimes,,,the older blowers say maybe 2010 and down work way better with side skids on


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the side skid suggestions. 
I don't see any holes in the side bucket for the side skids to mount on though. 

I have mainly sidewalks and driveways to do, so digging in is exactly what I need when the snow packs down on them.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ol Jim, do you have a model and serial number?? I'd like to take a look at that online. Is it like the old Craftsman Drift cutters?? that's all I can think of now. 

Thanx, Jay


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

Jay, 
It's a hs1132. This parts diagram sort of shows the parts, though not close up.
https://www.partstree.com/parts/hon...n-szbf-1000001-to-szbf-1009999/auger-housing/

This video shows the areas in question.


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

And for the record, I think this is really stupid engineering and design on Honda's part.

They did a lot of things right on this machine, but this is not one of them.

If they just had hex bolts in there without the welds, they would have accomplished the same thing without this issue and made it 100% serviceable, which should be expected in this class of machine.

One of the skid bolts snapped recently on my MTD when I adjusted it, all it took was a trip to home depot for a 0.25 bolt to correct the problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have an hs624 that one skid shoe just broke off taking some metal with it.

I was thinking of putting on universal side shoes and just drilling holes to put them on. and I got some 2 hole 3 inch mender plates to put on the inside to take away some stress from the housing.

would that work?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I have an hs624 that one skid shoe just broke off taking some metal with it.
> 
> I was thinking of putting on universal side shoes and just drilling holes to put them on. and I got some 2 hole 3 inch mender plates to put on the inside to take away some stress from the housing.
> 
> ...


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I have an hs624 that one skid shoe just broke off taking some metal with it.
> 
> I was thinking of putting on universal side shoes and just drilling holes to put them on. and I got some 2 hole 3 inch mender plates to put on the inside to take away some stress from the housing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

^^ LOL that looks horrendous!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Marlow said:


> ^^ LOL that looks horrendous!


Rough yip,,, but he never took a video to show hown it will perform,unless theres no snow where he is yet


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I am sure it will perform just fine. But for the sake of saving $30 on some real skid shoes that also perform just fine, he made his expensive snowblower look baymenized!! lol He should probably weld a shopping cart wing on it too, to improve those slow ground speeds.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> orangputeh said:
> 
> 
> > I have an hs624 that one skid shoe just broke off taking some metal with it.
> ...


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Marlow said:


> I am sure it will perform just fine. But for the sake of saving $30 on some real skid shoes that also perform just fine, he made his expensive snowblower look baymenized!! lol He should probably weld a shopping cart wing on it too, to improve those slow ground speeds.


lol, yeah hey


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep. Will work. Real hatchet job. Guess there won't be too much adjusting the shoes. For each his own.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't understand why he did that, really, I don't


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ummm. I don't think I would ask him for any help. Imagine what he can do for car repairs or body work.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't wait for the sequel. Repairing the rotating chute base by welding on an egg beater.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

That video di bring up an interesting question. 

What is the gauge on the auger housing? He said it may be 11 gauge but I would like to know because I have to cut out the bottom on my housing and weld in a new piece.

Thanks.


----------

